# Is this physical or emotional abuse



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Good morning everybody

Can I beg your indulgence on this holiday weekend. My houseguest aka my wife, will not let me iron my underpants, it has now got to the situation that I have 10 pairs waiting to be ironed, I am only allowed to wear one per week. If I try and iron them she attacks me, I have always been used to ironing my own clothes, over the last forty years. Any comments anybody or any thoughts how I can change the situation.


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there a reason she won't let you iron them? Is it because she wants to or feel like less of a woman when you do? I wouldnt allow that. I would iron them whether she likes it or not. If it's a control thing, and you love her and want this to work, than put a stop to the bizarre behavior now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

Wait does she physically attack you when you do this? More info on relationship please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

I earn all the money, she contributes £32 ($48) per month to the budget.
she does not work and has not for nine years, she begged me to let her be a housewife, in April 2005, she had lots of debts.
I do not know why she does not want me to iron my clothes, indeed, if I was to be honest she does not do a lot around the house. She simply attacks me when I try and do anything. She also lies.


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

She could have a mental disorder, or feel guilty that you work and are ironing your own underwear. Just tell her how you feel. Are you resenting her for not working? Sometimes just telling someone makes a ton of difference. Just say that there's a few things that make you happy and ironed underwear is one of those things and if she's not going to do it then you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

What does she lie about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear needaunderstand

She lies about money, she runs up debts and then expects me to settle them.
She lies about her past, she says she was a mayor about thirty years, I have recently found out that this was not true, however, it is one of many, such as having 17 miscarriages, the doctor says this could not happen.
She says she was raped by her step father when she was 15, I think sometimes that she is a fantacist.
we have not had sex since the wedding day.


----------



## *needaunderstand* (Jun 11, 2012)

She sounds mental. The sexless marriage needs to be addressed. I would get her a therapist. I knew someone like this once. She was bipolar. She would spend money and than she would act like she didn't know she spent that much. As far as the mayor thing. Maybe she's trying to impress you. Do you not have sex because of to or her?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*needaunderstand* said:


> *She could have a mental disorder, * or feel guilty that you work and are ironing your own underwear. Just tell her how you feel. Are you resenting her for not working? Sometimes just telling someone makes a ton of difference. Just say that there's a few things that make you happy and ironed underwear is one of those things and if she's not going to do it then you are.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and the OP could also have one too.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

...You iron your underwear?

But I second that you should try and talk her into therapy. It sounds like something funky is going on.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

jacko jack said:


> My [...] wife [...] will not let me iron my underpants [...] Any comments anybody or any thoughts how I can change the situation.


You could just switch to disposable adult male diapers. 

We all eventually end up in them anyway; in your case, it would just be a few years ahead of schedule.

Upside: they don't require ironing.


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear Constable Odo

Thank you very much for your excellent advice, however, I have decided to join the Royal Marines.

Take Care

Jacko Jack


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

second thoughts, having bought my houseguest, aka my wife a lot of lingerie from Boux Avenue, have decided to make my own brand of male underwear called Beau Geste.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Although this thread was a joke, why wasn't anyone concerned that he was only wearing 1 pair of underwear a week?

Yea... it was clearly a joke.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Although this thread was a joke, why wasn't anyone concerned that he was only wearing 1 pair of underwear a week?


LOL! I thought the same thing! And that he even wanted to iron his underpants!!

Thanks for the laugh, though......


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear Blondilocks

I am not allowed to use my washing machine or indeed mix my clothes with that of my houseguest, aka my wife. I buy four packs of 3 Marks and Spencers underwaer per year, unfortunately they seem to have run out this year.

Take Care

Jacko Jack


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Switch to cycling pants - no underwear needed


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Although this thread was a joke, why wasn't anyone concerned that he was only wearing 1 pair of underwear a week?


Because he didn't mention that they have the day of the week printed on the back. He can turn them inside out half way through the week.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Oops, forgot to answer the OP's question. This is physical abuse of the olfactory system of innocent bystanders. Have you noticed a bunch of cats following you around lately?


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

For our American Viewers, the Royal Marines are from this side of the pond, they are also known as Royal Marine Commandos. On this side of the pond the Royal Marine Commandos do not wear any underpants, therefore that is why I have decided to join them.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Well just make sure to shake good and wipe good, and you should be okay. Take a washcloth, soap and a bucket of water with you. And remember, shake it more than twice and you're playing with it. 

Careful of that anal leakage, it can show through some materials. Avoid the snow camo at all costs.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> Switch to cycling pants - no underwear needed


e'll never be allowed in Harrods.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

jacko jack said:


> For our American Viewers, the Royal Marines are from this side of the pond, they are also known as Royal Marine Commandos. On this side of the pond the Royal Marine Commandos do not wear any underpants, therefore that is why I have decided to join them.
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Is that where the expression "gpong commando" comes from?


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear NextTimeAround

As Ofsted say "Learning has taken place"

However, they require that I correct your spelling mistakes, not gpong but going, although gpong could be a new word that is included in the Oxford English Dictionary, meaning going and an olfactory odour as well.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Well that goes without saying. Keep a lip upper stiff. You'll do fine. Take your pants to the drycleaner. That way you don't have to deal with all of that essence of manhood. Oh, and make sure to use plenty of medicated powder to prevent crotch rot. Hey, if you get dress uniforms, make sure they're cotton based and with thin shoulder straps. Don't use the powder when you're in dress clothing cause you'll leave a dusty trail.


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Good evening everybody

I have now decided to cut my houseguests aka my wife's shoe allowance from £50 ($75) a month on shoes to £14 ($21) then I can purchase 2 pairs of 4 Marks and Spencers underpants a month, then I can throw them away at the end of each half week. You think that I jest.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You should change your username to "Captain Underpants". LOL

Thank you for the laughs. I needed them.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> e'll never be allowed in Harrods.



It works both sides - ever heard of the University of Colombia women's cycling team uniform design mishap?


----------



## IamSomebody (Nov 21, 2014)

jacko jack said:


> Good morning everybody
> 
> Can I beg your indulgence on this holiday weekend. My houseguest aka my wife, will not let me iron my underpants, it has now got to the situation that I have 10 pairs waiting to be ironed,* I am only allowed to wear one per week.* If I try and iron them she attacks me, I have always been used to ironing my own clothes, over the last forty years. Any comments anybody or any thoughts how I can change the situation.


You are only allowed to wear one pair of underpants per week? Your wife is disgusting and you are sad for going along with this.

Iron your underpants and change them daily. If she gets physical with you, call the police and have her hauled off. Then she can get a job.

IamSomebody


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

underwear is way to over rated

You have two choices....get rid of the underwear or get rid of your abusive house guest and go out and find a real....a healthy women to shag.


----------

